# New Years Day 50/50 race....Katy



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

2pm start, gates open at 11am. 20.00 entry. 

I know it is New Years day but how about some racing fun?


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Anybody want to do this?


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

i am planning on running ..... looks like the weather is going to hold out for a bit so maybe the track can dry


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm trying to make it as well.....


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sure this is going to be great for the ones without family activities


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I would like to but it's New Years Eve, unless yall will allow fireworks (not electric cars burning up) and fermented beverages.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds good. So how are 8th scales on the new layout?? Anyone get to run on the track with a full heat of buggies or has the weather been to bad on turn out??


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok... Just read the other katy thread. Im not bashing the track by any means, just asking a question. Wanted to know how it handles alot of buggies at once. See yall out there new years!!


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't make it this weekend because of work, so,,,,,

How about a Thursday race instead? There are several of us from the Beaumont area that can't wait to try out this awesome looking track!

Keith


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

killerkustoms said:


> I would like to but it's New Years Eve, unless yall will allow fireworks (not electric cars burning up) and fermented beverages.


New years day is when we will run. Come on out.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

mofreaka said:


> Ok... Just read the other katy thread. Im not bashing the track by any means, just asking a question. Wanted to know how it handles alot of buggies at once. See yall out there new years!!


Yes, we had 12 cars running at once on last Friday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And miss a Texans game? lol

If the weather holds up.


----------



## jcmgroom (Nov 25, 2011)

So Far, Its looks like I will be able to make the race
1/8 sportsman, nitro buggy

Anyone going to run truggy?

Jc


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

The agama nation is here.....come get some


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

might be hungover, but i'll come for a visit, lol.


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

If I dont race I should be there to watch a few races and hang out for a bit. If anybody wants to ask me about getting a body painted feel free to ask. I should have a few bottles of our lexan body cleaner if you wanna grab one and T shirts too.

Cleaner / detailer $10.00

T shirts are $20.00


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Well is anybody going to play today???????


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this race going on? I was gonna drive up and check it out but don't want to waste a trip....


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Count me in for a little nitro


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How did the races go?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

not a big turnout but fun none the less! i thought the track was awesome for 1/8 scale and is much harder than it looks, at least to run fast laps anyway! the buggies were FAAAAAAST! SC got hard because of the horrible wind, i did numerous flip overs going down the straight. i TQ'd and won SC Trung won E buggM and mosley won nitro buggy. i think the track is scheduled to be reworked this coming week Mark is designing/building it so expect some fun!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> not a big turnout but fun none the less! i thought the track was awesome for 1/8 scale and is much harder than it looks, at least to run fast laps anyway! the buggies were FAAAAAAST! SC got hard because of the horrible wind, i did numerous flip overs going down the straight. i TQ'd and won SC Trung won E buggM and mosley won nitro buggy. i think the track is scheduled to be reworked this coming week Mark is designing/building it so expect some fun!


Had a great time! thanks to Tank & the Katy crew for another fun event. Marcus, my side is still killing me.... Great job on the mic! Thanks for offering me a few laps with the SC, wow....... Insane speed & so predictable..... Can't wait to get back for some HARC racin in a couple weeks.... Thanks Again, RFM:brew2:


----------

